# Need refining companies name for Iridium & Ruthenium



## arsenic123 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello guys, I have huge lot of Iridium, ruthenium, Osmium mixed metal powder collected from gold refineries waste. I know its very difficult to refine Iridium and Ruthenium as it involves hazardous chemical which is also huge risk to life. I want to know if you guys knows any good companies where I can send my Iridium powder for refining just like catalytic converters. I have around 20 kg of Iridium powder of 70% to 97% and I can collect more if I get to know good companies. 

Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 17, 2019)

Have you contacted Lou?

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2019)

Lou is the one to contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Nov 17, 2019)

I contacted Lou in the past and he gave me the run-around. He wants to coin-in like the other refiners.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 17, 2019)

Coin-in? 

Can you explain what you mean?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic123 (Nov 26, 2019)

Where to find Lou?? Does anyone have his contact number, his company name or his email id???


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 26, 2019)

Lou is one of our moderators. Here is a link to his profile: Lou.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Nov 26, 2019)

AshesoftheUniverse said:


> I contacted Lou in the past and he gave me the run-around. He wants to coin-in like the other refiners.





snoman701 said:


> Coin-in?
> 
> Can you explain what you mean?
> 
> ...



What is the definition of coin-in? Never heard that one before.


----------



## galenrog (Nov 26, 2019)

Just guessing here. “Coin-in” could mean that some wants to be paid for services. Perhaps up front. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 26, 2019)

arsenic123 said:


> Where to find Lou?? Does anyone have his contact number, his company name or his email id???



Just send him a private message. Contrary to the post by ashesoftheuniverse, he doesn't give you the runaround.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> AshesoftheUniverse said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted Lou in the past and he gave me the run-around. He wants to coin-in like the other refiners.
> ...





It’s an old expression that means he wants to make money or in the opinion of the OP too much money to refine his waste, personally I wouldn’t want to refine it if I was paid to.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 27, 2019)

Did you mean "if I wasn't paid to" Nick?


----------



## nickvc (Nov 27, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Did you mean "if I wasn't paid to" Nick?




Nope what I said it would be a real pain to refine and without an end user the return for the effort would be really bad.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 27, 2019)

nickvc said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mean "if I wasn't paid to" Nick?
> ...



Yeah...it's not fun stuff to play with, that's for sure.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 27, 2019)

Ahh yes Nick sorry- I read it literally as opposed to "I wouldn't refine that even if you paid me" - :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arsenic123 (Dec 1, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Have you contacted Lou?
> 
> Dave



I sent him message and email too but I think he didn't came online and he is not responding to emails too.


----------



## Lou (Dec 2, 2019)

Sorry we were on holiday here and typically do not get back to any customers on Thanksgiving. 


For the record, I do not know who ashesoftheuniverse is. 

Thanks,


----------

